# Loveland Pass Card question



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Dude, go with a pass! Always.

Every time someone buys these ski "up to 10 times!" deals they always regret it...always.

You can never go wrong with a season pass.

EDIT:

Sorry man I totally read it wrong. Disregard my previous statement.


----------



## PYCb (Aug 27, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Dude, go with a pass! Always.
> 
> Every time someone buys these ski "up to 10 times!" deals they always regret it...always.
> 
> ...


No problem , thanks anyway.

So anyone else had experience in using Loveland Pass Card ?
I would like to find out how much you paid for the ticket with this card?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

All I know is Loveland is generally around $60 a day peak season. So if you go six times a $350 season pass is worth it. Still, you do get some money off with the Loveland card and some free days. So that might be worth it to you to just pay as you go. 

Back in the day, I would get the Loveland card and it was a pretty good deal. Season passes at Loveland were also $800 then too though...


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Still like 47 bucks for a ticket, peak season, with every fifth day free. Maybe check into a weekday pass, all the benefits but almost 100 dollars cheaper!


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

^^ ooh shit your back.....must be putting bike in garage and taking the board out  

remember loveland is cold and windy and the lifts are slow :dunno:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Yo.......DrG still got a couple weeks of ridin the lifts with the bike! Give me a call......lost my phone couple weeks ago and don't have your #! Have you heard from Seemore?


----------

